# TSG6: Toddler Knee Pads



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Brian discuss free alternatives to Office, Ford keys that set limits for teenagers, Gmail Goggles, and pumpkin carving tips!_

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the sixth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio streaming while recording this show. Our next show will be recorded at 11:00AM Eastern on Saturday, November 1st. Be sure to join us at www.mogulus.com/techsupportguy

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
OpenOffice:
http://www.openoffice.org/

OpenOffice 3.0 to Launch Oct. 13
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/757837-openoffice-3-0-launch-oct.html

GoogleDocs
http://docs.google.com/

Office Compatibility Pack (open 2007 documents in 2000, XP, or 2003)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en

Ford feature will let parents set limits for teens
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/756642-ford-feature-will-let-parents.html

Gmail Goggles prevents sending emails you'll regret
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/760992-gmail-goggles-prevents-sending-emails.html

The Pumpkin Wizard (patterns for pumpkin carving)
http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/

FriendFeed (centralized social networking)
http://friendfeed.com/

Mike's personal site
http://www.mikecermak.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

FYI, our next show will be recorded live at 11:00AM Eastern on Saturday, November 1st. Listen live and join us in the chat room at www.mogulus.com/techsupportguy


----------

